# Post Count



## NJDave (Jul 21, 2005)

I noticed today that my post count is lower than it was last week.  

Anyone else notice a change in their post count?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 21, 2005)

That seems very strange and shouldn't happen. 

However, you can do an "audit". Click on your user name on the left side of one of your posts. Then click on "Find more posts by NJDave". You'll find all 31 posts that you are credited with. Based on that listing of posts, you should have had 28 posts to your credit a week ago.

Review that listing of posts. If you believe there are some specific posts that have disappeared, please let us know.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 22, 2005)

Dave,

I know that about 25 post are missing.  However, the minor discrepancy of my post count it is not a concern to me personally. 

The only rationale that I can come up with is that it has something to do with postings on the sightings board. Perhaps once the sightings are purged, the posts count are purged too.  Alot of my posts (maybe about 25 out of the 50 that I had) were sightings that I found in June.  I noticed the reduction when I returned from vaction last week so the reduction probably happend in the first week and 1/2 in July when I was away.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2005)

We're still feeling our way around this new software.  It may well be that the post count is only the still-active posts.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, based on a test I performed this morning, it does appear that the post count is based on still-existing posts on the BBS.


----------

